# My massive 3d background 110 gallon :)



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

Plenty of hiding spots here 

post image online


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very cool. I hope you don't have to net them often!


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

^ lol.. netting will definately be a challange. I guess if worse comes.to worse ill just get my stun gun


----------



## mrbuddha09 (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks awesome, nicely done.

Care to share some details on what materials you used, time spent, cost, etc?


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

Sure. Total cost...probably $50. I used 1" thick pink foam and the normal white foam. I would suggest just using the white foam however.

I hot glued the sheets together, roughly forming it with a knife on each layer. I tried to make it look kind of random with lota of caves. Then i just went at it witg ny fingwra and shredded it so the layers were not as apparant.

Next i passed over it with a propane torch and melted the doam a little.

Then it was the usual coat with hydraulic cement. i out like 3 small layers on it. The last layer i colored makingbut a dull tan. The coloration took a great deal if trial and error but i found a technique that REALLY worked well.

I got theee colors of non toxic arcyic painy from a craft store. Black, ochra and a yellow. I thined them way down with water. I put a fresh coat of cement on then dabbed the paint in with a wet sponge. As you dab dab dab it mixes with the wet cement and becomes like a highlight.

Lastly, because some of my pieces were quite large, i hogged the bottom out kf the bigger ones and poured in the remained of the concrete i had.

Then lots of silicone and remaining pieces of foam to "clamp" them in place.

I'll take a close up lic of the texture later.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice, well done!


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolutely spectacular. Very unique looking. My hat is off to you!


----------



## Gabriel304 (Oct 27, 2016)

That texture and color is awesome. Nice job


----------



## iamabug (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice work. Looks amazing.


----------



## kathykit (Nov 7, 2016)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> Sure. Total cost...probably $50. I used 1" thick pink foam and the normal white foam. I would suggest just using the white foam however.
> 
> I hot glued the sheets together, roughly forming it with a knife on each layer. I tried to make it look kind of random with lota of caves. Then i just went at it witg ny fingwra and shredded it so the layers were not as apparant.
> 
> ...


Great job!
Love to see you sharing your mind and ideas!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks. I really enjoyed making it. and of course, since tanks at petco were $1 a gallon I bought a 40 gallon breeder and I'm making more foam rock for it.


----------

